# Transit connect rust patches



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to do some rust repair on my transit connect long wheel base mainly on the sills and drivers front wing edge (as shown in pics) and maybe treat the spots on the roof as well if it can be done easily.







I'm looking to treat the rust to prevent it coming back and then using an underseal on the sills to where they meet the body to protect them from stone chips in future hoping to get an off white colour underseal then see how it looks and possible leave it that colour.
I'm looking to sell the van ASAP so want it looking its best to get top dollar for it so what products are best to use and the correct method to do it.

Any help or info is much appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

off white underseal wont stay white...it will attract all the road grime and not wash clean

if you want a easy tidy up then do the sills black


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

My connect is going a bit muddy along there too, just a bit of surface at the moment. 

I would avoid the underseal, I would spray it the original white and get some black no chip stuff for the jacking points. 

An underseal tide mark will put the buyers off for sure.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Depends on what type of job you want to do. My bet is when the rust is ground down in the sill there will be a hole. It will all need cut out and welded up.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Might be worth just cleaning up the areas with a wash and polish, chances are the rusted areas are likely to be tiny.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id expect that sill to possibly be holed


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

It depends what the van is worth and how much you want to spend.

Cheapest repair would be to get rid of the rust with a grinder or wire cup brush on a drill, removing as little as necessary. Then prime with a anti rust zinc rich primer, sand smooth, then top coat with a made up aerosol in the correct colour. 

The rust spots on the roof would be trickier. You could try rust removal gel like Bilt Hamber deox gel, then touch them in individually. Or sand the whole area, prime and top coat. Either way, pretty hard to do a good job reaching onto a van roof.

I wouldn't be surprised if the sill rust was hiding a small hole. Also, be sure to get the plastic wheel arch trim off and have a look for any rust underneath. You might as well check rather than trying to work round it.


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for advice people.

Got a bit going on at the moment, decorating, tidying up van for selling, look at buying a new house and obviously new car lol.

I want to do a proper job for as cheap as possible but I don't think the van will be sold for enough to recoup my costs of having a Bodyshop do it. Hopefully have the decorating done within the next week then can look at the van and rust properly so sand/wire wheel it then see what's left or not hole depending then protect the bare metal patch for the time being then maybe just look at cost of re spraying the sills if I can do all the prep work.


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

What are people opinions of this?

http://www.bilthamber.com/electrox-patch-repair-kit


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have used all those products and they are very good. You don't really need the Surfex IMO, though it's a great cleaner. The deox gel will remove pitted rust after a few goes. You put it on thickly then cover with cling film to stop evaporation. Leave for hours, clean off and repeat until the rust is gone.

Electrox is a good zinc primer that deters rust. I use it sparingly because it's so expensive. I usually use 182 primer from Metalflake.co.UK, just because the p and p is free whereas it quite expensive from BH.


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice one cheers Tintin.


----------

